# Gaming Notebook 15-17 Zoll gesucht (Silentmaxx.de?)



## -H1N1- (27. Februar 2017)

Hallo Community!

Der Bereich Notebook ist für mich "Neuland", darum würde ich mich freuen, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

Ich mache es kurz und knapp, hier meine Wunschidee:

-15 Zoll (alternativ auch 17)
-Display matt, IPS und FullHD
-GraKa min. GTX 1060
-CPU sollte zur GraKa passen
-dünn und leicht (sprich <3cm und <3kg)

Festplatte und RAM sind eher weniger wichtig, da wahrscheinlich eh nachgerüstet wird. 

Und nun zum eigentlichen Hauptargument, der Lautstärke!
Das Ganze sollte möglichst leise sein, sofern das bei einem Notebook überhaupt geht.

Also dann, ich freue mich auf ein paar Vorschläge.

P.S.: Acer als Hersteller bitte ausschließen 

edit: Ein Freund hat mir die Seite von Silentmaxx.de gezeigt und das liest sich soweit ganz ordentlich. Hat jemand mit denen vielleicht schon Erfahrung gemacht)


----------



## sozialhookah (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming Notebook 15 Zoll gesucht*

Da du kein Budget genannt hast Post ich jetzt mal ein Aktuelles Modell mit einer Kaby Lake CPU

Asus GL702VM-GC279T Gaming

Wäre eine Option.

Mehr Geld auszugeben wäre m.M.n Sinnlos da man ab 2k schon eine 1070 bekommt


----------



## Xerphex (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming Notebook 15 Zoll gesucht*

"Asus GL702VM-GC279T Gaming" Das wäre dann aber ein 17Zoll Gerät. 


Top 10 mobile Gaming-Notebooks im Test bei Notebookcheck - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Hier hast du eine kleine Übersicht der etwas kleineren und mobileren Geräte. Aber so richtig leise ist keines ...


----------



## ponygsi (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming Notebook 15 Zoll gesucht*

Meine Vorschläge:

Zwar ohne SSD:

ASUS ROG Strix GL502VM-FY005D Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 1290€

Komplett Paket mit 4K  Display:

Acer Aspire V15 Nitro BE VN7-593G-73E7 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 1699€

Komplett Paket ohne 4K:

Lenovo Legion Y720, Core i7-7700HQ, 16GB RAM, 1TB HDD Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 1559€

Und jetzt kommst du ^^

Brauchbar sind die alle^^

lg


----------



## -H1N1- (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming Notebook 15 Zoll gesucht*

Wow schon so viel Vorschläge, danke dafür erstmal .

Ich werde mir mal ein paar Reviews anschauen.


----------



## sozialhookah (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming Notebook 15 Zoll gesucht*



Xerphex schrieb:


> "Asus GL702VM-GC279T Gaming" Das wäre dann aber ein 17Zoll Gerät.
> 
> 
> Top 10 mobile Gaming-Notebooks im Test bei Notebookcheck - Notebookcheck.com Tests
> ...



Die 15 Zoll habe ich übersehen  
wieso jemand auf so einem kleinen Display spielen will ist mir allerdings schleierhaft ...


----------



## -H1N1- (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Gaming Notebook 15 Zoll gesucht*

Da sich in Sachen Kühlung und damit verbundener Lautstärke die 15 wohl so ihre Problem haben, können auch 17er vorgeschlagen werden.

edit:

Bin gerade auf Silentmaxx gestoßen, kennt die jemand?

leise Notebooks KANWA(R) - Konfigurator


----------



## -H1N1- (28. Februar 2017)

Also wenn hier sonst keiner mehr eine Meinung dazu hat, werde ich wohl den Selbstversuch wagen .


----------



## Klaus_at (16. April 2017)

Falls noch relevant: Zum Thema Lautstärke kann ich die Tests von notebookcheck.com (deutsch) empfehlen. Inzwischen messen sie sogar nach Frequenz aufgeschlüsselt. U.a. habe ich deswegen die aktuellen Asus GL702VM / GL502VM für mich persönlich wegen zu hoher Lautstärke ausgeschlossen. Das Acer VN7-593G war laut Messung leiser – und ich habe es wegen zu hoher Lautstärke zurückgeschickt, obwohl es scheinbar eines der leisesten GTX 1060-Notebooks ist. Allerdings bin ich was das betrifft auch besonders anspruchsvoll.

...

Gerade gesehen, dass der Themenersteller gesperrt wurde, sonst hätte ich gerne gewusst, wie der Versuch mit Silentmaxx ausgegangen ist. Laut Verkaufs-Chat haben sie Notebooks erst seit kurzem im Programm. Je nachdem, wie meine Fragen nach den Feiertagen beantwortet werden, versuche ich es vielleicht trotzdem.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (18. April 2017)

Ein Budget wäre gut zu wissen, das macht die Suche deutlich leichter.


----------



## -H1N1- (23. April 2017)

Habe die Idee mit einem Notebook erstmal verworfen.


----------



## magnus1982 (23. April 2017)

Hier gerade Günstig zu bekommen:

HP OMEN 17-w212ng Gaming 17,3" Full-HD / Intel Core i7-7700HQ / 16GB RAM / 512GB SSD / GeForce GTX 1070 / Windows 10 bei notebooksbilliger.de

Mit Gutscheincode " HPGAMING" kommt man auf 1.645,17€.

Preislich ziemlich gut. 17er mit 1070 und einer 512er SSD. Eventuell hast ja doch Interesse. 

Ich Grübel schon die ganze Zeit ob ich zuschlage und mein Clevo verkaufe.


----------

